# Biggest bass of my life, a TRUE 7 pounder.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Man what a day at the local pond! We caught 11 bass total, but this is the one to talk about. This is the biggest bass of my life so far. It only took 20 years to catch, lol. A nice 7 pounder caught on a 4 inch finesse worm rigged Texas Style. She actually weighed 6 pounds, 12 ounces, but who's counting?

?


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Justin (5/24/2009)*Man what you talkin bout. I'm 14 and I caught bigger bass than that. I guess I've just had better luck. Nice fish though!


are you serious??

great fish man, i don't care what this 14 year old says.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for the smart ass comment, please come again.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

great fish dude 

justins "7 lber" probly weighs about 3 

dont worry about him, he will figure it out one day 

btw that fish looks really healthy and filled out


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice bluegill man! HAHAHA just playing that's a monster bass. Nice catch!


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Look at the Gut on that thing in the first pic. Nice Fish Man!!!!


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

Great J O B . I have been Bass fishingway over40 years and have not caught a 7# fish.


----------



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

Great fish man!! Did you catch that the other day? If so, Isn't she a lil late on the egg laying?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

That is one NICE 6lb 12 oz bass. Just a beaut.oke


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *KPL (5/25/2009)*Great J O B . I have been Bass fishingway over40 years and have not caught a 7# fish.


I'm in that same boat (50+)....close but not there. Very nice, you release? Just wondering.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I don't know if she was laying eggs or not. Her back tail was about half gone and bleeding all over the place and the water temp was down 10 degrees from 2 weeks ago, so maybe. She was released. I'm only keeping me one over 10 pounds.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Justin (5/24/2009)*Man what you talkin bout. I'm 14 and I caught bigger bass than that. I guess I've just had better luck. Nice fish though!


What a douche bag.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *choppedliver (5/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Justin (5/24/2009)*Man what you talkin bout. I'm 14 and I caught bigger bass than that. I guess I've just had better luck. Nice fish though!
> ...


I guess we're all in agreement. Most anyways.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Stud...That lake has some nice cover from what I see..Nice fish brotha


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive responses guys. She was one hell of a fight coming out of a 25 ft hole.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

impressive.:bowdown Good job man, that's a good un..:clap


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Id give anything to catch a hoss like that. Good job.


----------



## gmlee (Sep 6, 2008)

Damn fine fish! Any day of the week, week of the month, month of the year!!! Hats off on a fine fish.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

Hey man, 

Sorry about the smartass commet I made. I was just jellous about that lunker. I hope you catch that 10 pounder so you can keep it.Sorry again.

Justin


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Great catch! Congrats!:clap


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

STUD bass!! congrats on your first big one!


----------

